# Some questions in regard to moms and babies



## curlycue (May 22, 2007)

Hello everyone I was doing my search on expecting mom's and I ran across this. Anyway I was wondering a couple of things.
1) Can I give pregnant does anytype of soft and hard catfood, because I give my cat's special kitty kiten formula as well as different kinds of the same brand soft cat food. Would salmon flavor be ok? My other question is that both of my preggo females that I got from a pet store are going to be first time mom's. I was wondering if a 10 gallon take with a high rise be ok for ventelation until the babies are safe enough for my wire cages? The high rise consist of almost like hamster tubing that runs from the bottom up to the second and third level part. the dem. are 20 3/4'' X 11 3/4'' X 24''. Right now I have both my females together in a three level cage that dementions are 24 12 X 12 1/2 X 24 1/2. I am looking into a bigger cage I have a couple of other cages but their aren't as big and might only hold one to two rats comfortably. Now with that said I'm really concerned for my dumbo rex veriberk female doe. Who due to the fact the the pet store had two litter of rats at one time and only one of the mother nursed all the babies my darling rat curlycue is 4 almost five months and looks maybe three months. Same as her sister sissy. Ok with that said is my baby dumed. The pregnancy's were an accident at the pet store. She is not one that I would have chose to bred mainly because she's sooo sweet I wouldn't want anything to happen to her. Can she have a normal delivery? The other doe is a lot bigger as in more plump and well built compared to her. My baby (curlycue is very very round and big. Infact she get's bigger with each day. I do have lab block but I get them from the pet store and they contain corn is that ok? I also give them cerial and oats. as well as veggies and fruits. My other question would be when do I start giving them soy baby formula or puppy/kitten formula. Is it to soon. I just want the best for my babies and their soon to be ratletts. Thank you for your time and suggestion are alway's welcome.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

higher protein and fat now would be a good idea. pregnant and nursing the moms need the extra nutrition for all those babies. but this has been answered in another of your posts. 

with the cat food rats can technically have both but the harder stuff is better for them. the kitten food over normal cat food for the higer protein and better nutritions. 

a 10 gallon is a bit small. it can work if that is all you have but i would go with at least a 20 gallon if you have the choice. i wouldn't put the toppers on until the babies have their eyes open and are moving on their own. part of the reason to have moms out of cages is so the moms don't drag babies to the higher levels or in a hammock and accidentally drop them or leave some behind. 

i don't think you're baby is necessarily doomed but she would be at higher risk. make sure you have a rat-friendly vet that you cna call in case of emregencies. it may be helpful to let them know that you have a smaller pregnant doe now so they know they may have to expect you. it may also help if you can find out if the rat vet is willing to be on call for you. i know i've had most of my emergencies after hours and they can't help if they don't know what to do and there's less rat knowledgable vets then there are dog and cats. chances are the on call vet won't be able to help so being able to call the one that can, can be a literal life saver. 


now, having said all this i'm going to merge your 3 topics together. they are all asking pretty much the same thing. please keep to one topic for one issue.


----------

